# Need help with almond gravy



## ksmith9 (Jan 4, 2022)

Hey everyone, 

First I hope I posted in the right section.  I have a recipe for da bomb sweet and sour sauce with a twice fried chicken( I can post tomorrow if anyone wants it). My family's other favorite Chinese recipe is almond chicken. I haven't been able to find a recipe for homemade almond gravy.  Anyone have any ideas or recipes that don't have 20+ ingredients? Thanks in advance!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 5, 2022)

ksmith9 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> First I hope I posted in the right section.  I have a recipe for da bomb sweet and sour sauce with a twice fried chicken( I can post tomorrow if anyone wants it). My family's other favorite Chinese recipe is almond chicken. I haven't been able to find a recipe for homemade almond gravy.  Anyone have any ideas or recipes that don't have 20+ ingredients? Thanks in advance!




I had to look this up as I have never heard of  Almond Gravy, but that means nothing really lol








Hope this helps and not 20+ ingredients

David


----------



## zwiller (Jan 5, 2022)

One of our favorite chinese dishes is chicken almond ding but have not done it yet but researched heavily. IMO it is likely a house white sauce BUT also the almonds in the dish are first fried in the oil used extracting some flavor as well.  Hopefully we get a chance to get some stir fry threads going and can give you better info but this is my go to site for such matters and is on point with various books I have: https://thewoksoflife.com/chinese-white-sauce/ 

It's pointed out in the link but another heads up do NOT use typical chicken stock as it does not work well due to american flavors added like sage.  You don't need a TON of authentic ingredients but you should definitely hit an asian market and pick up the basics if you expect good results.  Check out out that site for more info.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 5, 2022)

zwiller said:


> favorite chinese dishes is chicken almond ding




One of ours also, yes house white sauce. They call the dish around here as " Chicken Almond Guy Ding " , nice big chunks of chicken and big veggies and lots of Almonds on top

Now I'm hungry

David


----------



## zwiller (Jan 5, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> One of ours also, yes house white sauce. They call the dish around here as " Chicken Almond Guy Ding " , nice big chunks of chicken and big veggies and lots of Almonds on top
> 
> Now I'm hungry
> 
> David


Yes, there seems to be variations of names.  One key ingredient for ding that is a must and many leave out is celery.  Totally non-authentic cantonese but is essential to the flavor of that one IMO.  Chop suey too.  From memory I think the almonds need to be boiled, skins removed then either roasted or fried.  

I am VERY much looking forward to WOK some stir fry threads.


----------



## ksmith9 (Jan 5, 2022)

Thanks for the replies everyone.  I will be trying this out soon!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 6, 2022)

zwiller said:


> I am VERY much looking forward to WOK some stir fry threads.



Sam you get it started and I know I and others will follow with chop sticks in hand.  Well no sticks for me I will need a forklol

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 6, 2022)

ksmith9 said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone.  I will be trying this out soon!



Let us know what it turns out like if you try this one or find another. 
I would be interested to know what you think

David


----------



## ksmith9 (Jan 11, 2022)

So I tried making the post Drk and Zwiller posted.  The white Chinese sauce would be a great base to make a Tom Kha soup or something with lemongrass but it is too gingery for almond gravy and the almond gravy recipe tasted like a sauce you'd place over turkey to help with moisture granted I didn't have nutritional yeast so I used some miso and I had to make my own poultry seasoning. It was also very pale. I guess I'll keep on the lookout. Thanks for the suggestions though everyone. There is another recipe on YouTube I'm going to try, I will get to you with the results


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 11, 2022)

That is what it is all about , trying to get that flavor you are looking for. The white sauce around here is not ginger tasting at all. Just a nice smooth mellow very light hint of veg. or chicken stock  

David


----------

